# R.I.P Shadow



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

This is my dog Shadow who just died a couple of days ago.... He had an unusually high blood urea(704) whereas it is usually between 1-45 and thus we put him to sleep before his condition got any worse... Ironically he was exactly 10 years old as he died on the day of his birthday ....


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how painful it is to go through this.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, Shadow is was a gorgeous, happy boy.


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

well I have been crying my heart out for the past two days, but i think i am finally over it.... at least he didn't suffer at all. We put him to sleep as soon as we got the report of a blood urea that high even after undergoing treatment for a week.... He was just as healthy when he went without ever showing any age related problems except this


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Shadow


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss , R.I.P Shadow..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Shadow

He looks so happy playing in the yard in the warm sunshine. Very nice pictures.


----------



## butmanj2000 (Oct 20, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. We recently had a scare with our two year old Abbey and I was not prepared for the anguish we felt while waiting to get the report. Only a dog lover can truly understand.
God Bless you and Shadow. I like to think that you will see him again someday.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I have lost 6 GSD's over the years. I lost my 1st GSD in 1978 and I remember her as if I lost her yesterday. Dogs reach your soul. I miss her dearly... But I remember everyone, ****, now I got tears in my eyes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, he was beautiful and looks like he was a fun dog to have.


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

That is sad to hear about the death of Shadow. My dog Skipper died recently as well an he was close to the same age as Shadow. Shadow was a good looking dog though.


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

edit


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

xShadowx said:


> this is a picture of him after we brought him home after he was put to sleep to bury him in the backyard
> 
> I plan on putting a headstone there and planting flower bearing plants like forgetmenots, rosemary, lavender and some white roses where he is buried in the back yard. Still working on that , will post pictures when it is done and the flowers are in full bloom..


We had to stick Skippy into the garage freezer for a couple days before we could bury him. then we ended up getting him cremated anyways. Sad to see your dog pics was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you lost Shadow----but you'll meet again.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:halogsd: Shadow was such a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry to hear of your devastating loss!

Rest in Peace Shadow :rip:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P. Shadow... so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow.


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

just wrote this a few days ago almost a year now after his passing

My Dog Shadow - True confessions Short story - Booksie


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautifully written. I'm sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

A very nice tribute to Shadow that you have written. Write down everything you can about him right now, while your memories are fresh and clear. One day, you will be glad that you did.


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

Wetdog said:


> A very nice tribute to Shadow that you have written. Write down everything you can about him right now, while your memories are fresh and clear. One day, you will be glad that you did.


Definitely. It's amazing the impact that dogs have on our lives. They come in for a short while and just change the way we look at the world ( I know I look at the world completely differently now). And I have actually learned so much since he passed away because of that sadness and hurt I felt during that time period. 

If everyone could live like dogs, living in the present, deriving joy from little things and unconditionally loving you no matter what you do, the world would be a much happier place. 

It's been 3 years since he passed away today and I can't be thankful enough for all the time we spent together.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I am also sorry. I just lost my dog last night. It's really sad reading these posts (in this section).


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

Maxx said:


> I am also sorry. I just lost my dog last night. It's really sad reading these posts (in this section).


I know a lot of people will tell you to stay strong, but as you probably know it is very tough. I remember vividly how it was days after Shadow died. 

Everytime the door bell rang, I expected that all too familiar "woof" to follow suite but it never came. Or everytime before moving my chair, I looked below to see if he wasn't sitting below me only to remember that he wasn't there anymore. 

Just remember that it is natural to feel sad after losing such a close companion, but as I said before, you can learn a lot from that mourning phase and emerge a better and stronger individual.

Anyway if you ever need some to talk to, don't hesitate to shoot me a pm. 

Best wishes


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry. RIP Shadow.


----------

